# Indicador de Línea Viva o Fase "Luz Piloto"



## ors (Mar 31, 2010)

Hola!
Quiero indicar a un usuario cuando el LED se conecta a la línea VIVA (o FASE):
¿Es correcto el circuito que adjunto? o hice una burrada al conectar de esa forma con la tierra?
Se puede usar un LED?, o debo usar una lampara de Neón?

Gracias por su ayuda

Saludos!!


----------



## borja1234567 (Mar 31, 2010)

lo suyo seria usar un neon, en las tiendas de electronica te los venden con una resistencia para que se ilumine con 220v


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 31, 2010)

Siii. y el neon hasta viene incorporado en un destornillador para identificar rapidamente las lineas vivas. Saludos


----------



## Electronec (Mar 31, 2010)

Y la conexión a tierras la eliminas.... con el simple contacto de tu mano es suficiente.


----------



## ors (Mar 31, 2010)

Electronec dijo:


> Y la conexión a tierras la eliminas.... con el simple contacto de tu mano es suficiente.



Gracias por responder, pero la idea es que el usuario NO TOQUE NADA y aún así sepa cuál es la fase y cuál es el neutro. ¿Es correcto conectar así el foco a TIERRA?

Saludos Amigo!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 31, 2010)

No te entiendo bién , ¿solamente queres poner un indicador? ¿o le pondrías dos, uno desde el vivo hacia tierra y el otro desde neutro hacia tierra y así saber si se produjeron cambios?

Los indicadores de neon son más prácticos pero si preferís LED's te dejo el circuitito.

Saludos.


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 31, 2010)

Existen interruptores de pared que traen el neon (no foco) incorporado. No necesitan tocarlos. Saludos


----------



## GomezF (Mar 31, 2010)

No te entiendo del todo lo que querés hacer.

Para averiguar fase, ¿no sería mas facil usar un buscapolo y ya?

http://www.stanleyworks.com.es/CatalogImages/1190_prev.jpg


----------



## electrodan (Mar 31, 2010)

Usá dos neones: conectados los dos por una terminal a tierra y la otra a cada línea (un neón a una y el otro a otra).


----------



## Electronec (Abr 2, 2010)

No creo que funcione, porque el neutro de una red electrica, siempre y cuando esté bien calibrado desde el transformador o sub-estación de la compañia eléctrica procedente,
siempre tendrá una diferencia de potencial con respecto a Tierra, de 0 Voltios y lo mismo con la tierra. Si esta tierra es buena de mas/menos 2 ohmios con relación del terreno al que está creada, la dif. de Poten. será de 220 Voltios con respesto a la Fase. Resumiendo, el Neutro es una tierra controlada que se crea en el transformador trifásico de compañia.

Si funciona es porque neutro y tierra nos están bién.

Saludos.


----------



## electrodan (Abr 2, 2010)

No se si lo que dije anteriormente funcione, porque en realidad no se como se comporta la luz de neón, pero la idea es que al conectar neutro y tierra este no encienda.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 4, 2010)

Claro, encendería solo la de Fase (vivo) con tierra, y la del Neutro con tierra sería solamente para constatar que la empresa de electricidad o algún electricista no las inviertan eventualmente.

Saludos.


----------



## Escalofrios (Nov 2, 2018)

Buenas tarde, necesito de vuestra colaboración para quitarme cuatro dudas que tengo de como o donde acudir para desarroyar un proyecto en el que hay una pequeña parte de electronica, muy simple pero la tiene.


En el primer caso,solo se encenderia la luz verde, avisando de que esta bien conectado a 230v.
En el segundo caso, se deberia de encender la luz roja y sonar el zumbador, para avisar al usuario de que esta mal conectado.
Por la parte trasera debe de incorporar un pequeño fusible con un zocalo desmontable.
El diseño de la caja ya lo tengo y no sera cuadrada como en la imagen 

Ahora vienen mis dudas, quien me puede realizar el esquema de este pequeño dispositivo?
Conoceis una empresa en Barcelona que me pueda realizar una producción de esta pequeña electronica?
Y ya que estoy, esa misma empresa podria entregarme el aparato ya montado y esamblado?

Se que para vosotros sera una cosa muy obvia y sencilla de diseñar, pero para alguien como yo que no me dedico a esto no consigo info para poder desarroyar y sacar al mercado un producto

Gracias por vuetro tiempo y ayuda, un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 2, 2018)

Escalofrios dijo:


> En el segundo caso, se deberia de encender la luz roja y sonar el zumbador, para avisar al usuario de que esta mal conectado


 
Puedes ser mas específico ? Que significaría o cómo sería "mal conectado" ?


----------



## Escalofrios (Nov 3, 2018)

Perdón por mis pésimas explicaciones, voy a intentar explicarme mejor 

Este pequeño circuito, está destinado a la conexión de un aparato a la red eléctrica.
Su finalidad es el de indicar al usuario si lo a conectado bien a la red eléctrica, para analizar redes de electricidad, a través de un analizador de red.

En el primer caso, si el usuario lo conecta bien entre fase y neutro el led verde se debería de encender, para que el usuario a simple vista sepa que está bien conectado para la finalidad en la que vamos a usar este aparato.

En el segundo caso, si el usuario se despista, se equivoca, o simplemente no está bien indicado cual de los tres cables son el neutro y las tres fases,
en el caso de instalaciones trifásicas.
El objetivo es el de cuando lo conecten y este entre fase y fase (400v) el dispositivo se lo indique a través del led rojo y un avisador acústico.


----------

